# Which carb kit to buy?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/parts/home.aspx

Comparing parts numbers for the 02 and 03, they seem to use the same.
Even the 2000 model has the same numbers. :-?


----------

